# Furniture photography



## Johnboy2978 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have a small job with a local antique shop and the owner wants about 4 shots of some of her nicer furniture that she can use for her web page.  She apparently sent in some of her own shots and the web designer encouraged her to hire someone instead to do them.  She is going to stage the furniture how she wants it and I am just to photograph it.  It's a bit of a cramped space, but I think I can light each vignette with 2 strobes.  Those of you who do this on a routine basis, would you light it w/ strobes, existing ambient light, HDR or some other solution?  Looking at her shop, it looks like my only option for lenses will be a Sigma 10-20 or maybe a 24-70 on the wide end.  I doubt anything beyond 24mm will capture the scene.  Any tips you can share that aren't immediately obvious? Thanks


----------



## Don Kondra (Dec 8, 2011)

First thought is ambient will restrict your shooting to time of day and/or conflict with the artifical lighting. 

How high are the ceilings ?

In a "cluttered" situation like this I'd be inclined to start with bouncing the strobes off the ceiling.

Cheers, Don


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Dec 8, 2011)

Ceilings are probably about 12'.  I think I'll have room to set up strobes and plan to bring 2 plus a speed light. Any thought about lens selection?  I think I may get some distortion w/ the 10-20, but I don't think I have enough room to use anything like a 50mm and still get everything in the frame.  Thanks


----------



## Don Kondra (Dec 8, 2011)

Can't comment on Sigma lenses, I shoot Olympus and use a Zuiko 12-60mm the most 

Cheers, Don


----------



## Tony S (Dec 8, 2011)

Gels... think gels on strobes for the backgrounds to set the mood.


----------



## Kolander (Dec 15, 2011)

Althoug it is an old thread...

Pay attention to the white balance, take a grey card: furnitures are very deceptive.

Switch off the lights in the shop! Probably they paint all below in an ugly yellow that will destroy the warm beauty of the wood.

Use natural light as the main source, and a flash with umbrella to fill.

Avoid direct reflections, both from the window and from the flash.

Greetings.


----------

